# Outdoor kitchen/butcher station/smoke house



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

For the last year I'v been thinking about an outdoor kitchen did a search here got a few ideas, but now I'm thinking about adding a butcher station also a search here showed no results on the butcher station and very little with a Bing search, also gonna do an outdoor solar shower this spring to but guess thats another thread. The idea I have is a pavillion setup on a concrete pad, maybe about 12'x16' one end would be kitchen setup for canning and processing garden stuff with a gas burner a sink electric and work area, maybe on one corner building a small smokehouse, around middle a fire ring for emergency cooking on and heating water nice to sit around a fire and drink a beer, on the other end setting up a butcher station for anything from chickens to maybe even a beef and yes it would have a hoist for lifting hogs, venison, beef, has anyone else here done anything like this? Would love to se pic's and get ideas.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

I grew up around my grandad he had a set up like that for canning and smoking he do his butchering and fish cleaning there as well . He had it all screened in because of flys and other bugs . It was like a big gazebo with a fire place . He had a garden hose hooked to a sink for water that he could disconnect for winter


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

moondancer said:


> I grew up around my grandad he had a set up like that for canning and smoking he do his butchering and fish cleaning there as well . He had it all screened in because of flys and other bugs . It was like a big gazebo with a fire place . He had a garden hose hooked to a sink for water that he could disconnect for winter


The sceened in is something I hadent thought about.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

What kinda smokin yall gonna do? Hot smoke er cold smoke? Ifin yer gonna do sausage, ham, bacon an such yer gonna wanna cold smoker. Butts, ribs an such a hot smoker. Just sumtin ta thin bout.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> What kinda smokin yall gonna do? Hot smoke er cold smoke? Ifin yer gonna do sausage, ham, bacon an such yer gonna wanna cold smoker. Butts, ribs an such a hot smoker. Just sumtin ta thin bout.


Was thinking about setting up the smoker to do it both ways putting a burner in the bottem and the external fire box, sound feasable? This is all new to me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sure it be feasable, but they be allota work. It all be bout temp control.

I built what they call a UDS (ugly drum smoker) fer hot smokin. It uses charcoal fer a heat source an then fist size chunks a smokin wood. Nice thin bout these be once ya get yer air adjusted they perty much take care themselves without fiddelin with the temp all the time. Perty easy ta build an no power required. Ya can smoke like 6 ta 8 pork butts on it dependin on there size. I gotta couple other smokers what I don't hardly use no more cause the uds be so good.

I also built a cold smoker outa old refrigerator. I found one what hada enamel liner steada plastic. I used a dryer heatin element controlled by a alto sham prime rib cooker thermostat (controls atta real low temp) an a seperate smoke generator. I can run this smoker in the 80 degree area an up. 

Now that just be how I do it, there be hundred ifin not thousands a possibliltes a buildin smokers. I've seen all kinds a em as I also belong ta a couple a smokin forums. Just depends on yer imagination an fab skills.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

What you are thinking of sounds a lot like the setup we are building, we have a separate canning kitchen though and our cold smoker will be sited just outside.

Our room is 12 x 20. Tin roof, shade cloth walls, screen door. Inside is a carcus hoist tall enough for a full beef (15ft), scudding bath, a hot smoker, gas oven, bench tops, deep double sink, wood water heater x2 . This room will also act as an entry point into the house as an insect barrier (flys are terrible here).

Our milking parlour is also quite close so we will probably use for separating and clean up s well.
As I said we are in the process of building, have the main beams up and have used the hoist  . We'll get back to it when the rains start as we don't weld in the fire banseason.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Wellrounded said:


> What you are thinking of sounds a lot like the setup we are building, we have a separate canning kitchen though and our cold smoker will be sited just outside.
> 
> Our room is 12 x 20. Tin roof, shade cloth walls, screen door. Inside is a carcus hoist tall enough for a full beef (15ft), scudding bath, a hot smoker, gas oven, bench tops, deep double sink, wood water heater x2 . This room will also act as an entry point into the house as an insect barrier (flys are terrible here).
> 
> ...


I'd love to see your setup and get ideas from ya, I've heard its been really hot down there. Oldcoot's got me thinking need to checkout the smokeing forums for more info on smokers.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

talob said:


> on the other end setting up a butcher station for anything from chickens to maybe even a beef and yes it would have a hoist for lifting hogs, venison, beef, has anyone else here done anything like this?.


We always hung the deer way out in the yard from an old swing set frame & the same hoist we used to pull motors out of cars. :dunno: Kinda ******* but it got the job done. (Okay, it's a lot *******) the dogs & nature took care of the mess.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> We always hung the deer way out in the yard from an old swing set frame & the same hoist we used to pull motors out of cars. :dunno: Kinda ******* but it got the job done. (Okay, it's a lot *******) the dogs & nature took care of the mess.


Yeah I've always just used a tree for a deer but I figure if I'm gonna all these other critters too it'd be easier and neater to be a little more civilized about it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

talob said:


> For the last year I'v been thinking about an outdoor kitchen did a search here got a few ideas, but now I'm thinking about adding a butcher station also a search here showed no results on the butcher station and very little with a Bing search, also gonna do an outdoor solar shower this spring to but guess thats another thread. The idea I have is a pavillion setup on a concrete pad, maybe about 12'x16' one end would be kitchen setup for canning and processing garden stuff with a gas burner a sink electric and work area, maybe on one corner building a small smokehouse, around middle a fire ring for emergency cooking on and heating water nice to sit around a fire and drink a beer, on the other end setting up a butcher station for anything from chickens to maybe even a beef and yes it would have a hoist for lifting hogs, venison, beef, has anyone else here done anything like this? Would love to se pic's and get ideas.


I just did a quick Images.Google-search for "Outdoor Butcher Shop" and found lots of pictures of what you are describing - but - many of the pictures are from Asian countries. You can look at pictures of what other countries do for meat-processing and then take the best of those ideas and mix them with the best of the butcher-shops here in N.America and create something that works for you.


----------

